# BEER !!



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

What beers are brewed in your locale ? . Here in Kamloops there is a brewery called Bear Brewing, and they make Polar, Brown and Black Bear beer and also Albino Rhino Ale (the house beer for Earls).


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Moving this topic to the Last Word on Food and Wine. There have been several discussions on beer there.


----------

